# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Equivalent Acoustica mixer (genre Audacity)

## bourriquet_42

Bonjour,

Je cherche un quivalent libre ou au moins gratuit du logiciel de mixage acoustica (mp3 audio mixer je crois).
C'est ce que j'utilisais avant et ca me satisfaisait parfaitement, sauf que seule la version limite en dure est gratuite.

Audacity est trs bien SAUF qu'on ne peut pas coller des morceaux de son n'importe o sur une piste (ou alors je n'y arrive pas), le son se cale automatiquement au dbut de la piste et je suis oblig d'intgrer des petits bouts de silence pour le dcaler vers la droite.
Puis la fonction de courbe de changement de frquence sur les sons tait sympa aussi.

Est-ce quelqu'un connait ca?

Merci

----------

